# Warranty questions



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I have not picked up my GTO *YET*. I am looking at the next couple of months. I am curious if anyone has had problems with their warranty after they install exhaust and cai?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

u are safe to get those 2 upgrade. now headers is a different story


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

I was thinking a full exhaust (to include headers), intake, shifter, tuned... I have been talking with someone from this site about going a little more extreme, but not 100 percent sure I want to get too crazy with an 06 model that soon.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

u may get bye with the tune. thats if u flash ur puter back to stock when u take it to the dealer. but it just depends on who u know at the dealership. they may turn a blind eye to ur headers and tune.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have JBA headers they do not void your warranty. long tubes are a different story, the reason being is they will most likely change out your cats. I have had my car in for warranty work with all my mild mods, and have had no issues. It might also depend on your dealer.:cheers


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok thanks a lot guys. I figured if anything goes wrong I would just flash it back to stock but was worried about the rest. Does anyone know about these slp underdrives, like how much of a gain you can get with them?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I depends highly on the dealership!!!!! So be careful with that. I have heard some horror stories and some good stories. But I personally would go in and speak to the manager of the service department and get his opinion. Do this before you buy the car from them.


BTW - Welcome DallasSleeper


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tip and the welcome. 

You know it is hard to decide just how wild I want to go with the mods. I drove a demo 06 a couple days ago and was in love. Dont get me wrong I drove the Rustang and the charger as well. Now the Charger was a sweet ride, the Mustang was a POS, but the GTO was INSANE. Noticing how many Rustangs and Chargers I see on the road, you kind of get tired of seeing them. I don't ever hardly see GTOs out driving around. I have the need to be different.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> Thanks for the tip and the welcome.
> 
> You know it is hard to decide just how wild I want to go with the mods. I drove a demo 06 a couple days ago and was in love. Dont get me wrong I drove the Rustang and the charger as well. Now the Charger was a sweet ride, the Mustang was a POS, but the GTO was INSANE. Noticing how many Rustangs and Chargers I see on the road, you kind of get tired of seeing them. I don't ever hardly see GTOs out driving around. I have the need to be different.


And that is one of the main reasons we are all here today. You will not be disappointed with the Goat. The Aussies know how to build a car. 

BTW - Unless you are totally in love with spice red or Brazen orange then I would reccomend going with an 05 and saving $2000.00


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

The demo I drove was the quicksilver, but I am in lust with the cyclone grey. arty: 

But I have only seen 2 06 models in TX when I do a search. That is why I figured I will end up with an 06. I will be buying around the end of Feb or early March.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> The demo I drove was the quicksilver, but I am in lust with the cyclone grey. arty:
> 
> But I have only seen 2 06 models in TX when I do a search. That is why I figured I will end up with an 06. I will be buying around the end of Feb or early March.



Good color choice(look at my profile) HAHA!!!!!

The grey is a rare color unfortunately. Especially in a month or two. The 05's will be non-existent. Rebates will not be forthcoming any time soon on the 06's if they hold to the same trend as last year. They did not rebate them until August.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah the Grey is gorgeous, but they are so hard to find. I have not found any 05s, and like I said only 2 06s. One of them was an automatic which isn't my style. Soooo I will just keep my fingers crossed when the time comes.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> Yeah the Grey is gorgeous, but they are so hard to find. I have not found any 05s, and like I said only 2 06s. One of them was an automatic which isn't my style. Soooo I will just keep my fingers crossed when the time comes.


more 06's will be coming from accross the pong. Hell I have one here 

I can find three 05's within 150 miles of me. what is your zip and I will do a real dealer search for you


----------



## Yalc (Jan 2, 2006)

im in the same boat as DS, in dallas looking for a GTO. But im gonna wait about 5 months or so.

zip: 75234


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

76541 My local dealership has a red 05 w/ 6 speed, a red 06 w/ auto, a demo quicksilver 06 w/ 6 speed.


----------



## Yalc (Jan 2, 2006)

DallasSleeper said:


> 76541 My local dealership has a red 05 w/ 6 speed, a red 06 w/ auto, a demo quicksilver 06 w/ 6 speed.


which dealer? na ****, i need to wait and save up some more money. :willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I found 10 cars within 500 miles from your zip code.

Give me an e-mail address and I will email you the dealerships and car details.


P.S. To all. How many car dealers would do what I just said? I am a BAD car salesmen!!!!! HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

[email protected] 

I really appreciate this. You are MY KIND OF DEALER. When I test drove the demo the sales manager offered me $2000 off the sticker... This was a car with 700 miles, I was like ahhhhh no thanks. And now you are telling me there is a $2000 rebate. Nice to know he had my best interests in mind.:rofl:


----------



## Yalc (Jan 2, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

DallasSleeper said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I really appreciate this. You are MY KIND OF DEALER. When I test drove the demo the sales manager offered me $2000 off the sticker... This was a car with 700 miles, I was like ahhhhh no thanks. And now you are telling me there is a $2000 rebate. Nice to know he had my best interests in mind.:rofl:


LOL! I got an '05 Quicksilver Metallic/Red/Manual for about $4k off sticker from Vista Ridge. They were great--no pressure.

My car had 22 miles on it when I test drove it.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

sounds like a sweet deal.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

It was ok. After reading more here and other forums, I think I could've got into the holdback a little more, but overall I'm extremely happy.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome fellow Texans. Check out Allen Young in North Richland Hills. They are stand up guys and wont give you a hard time about any extras under the hood. They hold monthly GTO meetings at the shop on the 2nd Sat. of the month.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah I was talking to Steve about some mods. They sound like a class act for sure. I will probably buy my car from him. If he has a grey one in stock when the time comes.


----------

